# John Deere 5515F electric power reverser problem



## 8anasis (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi!

I am having a problem with a John Deere 5515F . There is a problem with the electric power reverser and it doesn't go forward. 
I have heard that these tractors have presented such problem. 

Does anyone know how to solve it please?


----------

